# I Need Help On Brakes For My Car



## nissanfan60 (Jun 6, 2005)

Ok guy i know this thread must have been done a billion of times but i need help on this i just converted my car to rear disk brakes of course it was drums in the rear i changed the brake lines and i changed the master cyclinder i also aired out the lines and the master cyclinder i checked out all the lines for leaks and also the calipers are brand new and yet my pedal is still mushy and i cant brake as i want i have to push the pedal twice to get it to stop and sorry i didnt mention that they master cyclinder is from a sentra se-r also i really need the help i am not driving the car because of this reason thanks.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm pretty sure you need a master cynlinder with more volume. And i think an altima one with rear drums works just fine.

Not sure, someone else can clarify


----------



## adroga (Sep 16, 2005)

u sure that all the connections are tight so that there no seepage?

I redid part of my rusted lines, and still had that mushy feeling until i found that i hadnt tightened the line to the caliper enough and it oozed only when pressing on the brake pedal hard enough.

you changed the master for which one?


----------



## nissanfan60 (Jun 6, 2005)

i changed it to an se-r master cyclinder


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

WOW! Now THAT was a run-on sentence!( Hint: it is easier for us to read psots that are edited to be more cogent) Anyhow, What year/chassis Sentra do you have? Is the proportioning valve built in to the master cylinder or is it a seperate unit? If it is seperate, you may be experiencing problems due to it still having the drum brake residual pressure valve in it. This is why it is important not to mix and match drum masters with a disc rear setup as many Nissans have the prop valve built in to the master cylinder. I don't know what calipers you have, but it may be that you hooked up the emergency brake cables wrong, or failed to adjust them properly which could also be a cause of poor pedal feel. You may wish to try the U12 Altima SE disc brake Master cylinder as a last resort as you may not have enough volume to run whatever setup you have ( are the calipers stock Nissan parts or aftermarket? If stock, are they factory Sentra pieces, or from a different model?)


----------



## nissanfan60 (Jun 6, 2005)

lol ok no all the parts on this car are genuine nissan parts no aftermarket crap rear disk, spindle,brake calipers and pads oh yes before i even forget even the ebrake line is from nissan it has the ser rear disk conversion and the master cyclinder is also from a se-r i think i found the problem but im not really sure if i did i think one of the rear left calipers is either stock or just f**ked i will be changing it either tomorrow or the day after but i am going to upgrade the front to the nismo conversion/nx2000 that way i get better stopping power i trusted o.e.m parts better than aftermarket ones .


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

nissanfan60 said:


> lol ok no all the parts on this car are genuine nissan parts no aftermarket crap rear disk, spindle,brake calipers and pads oh yes before i even forget even the ebrake line is from nissan it has the ser rear disk conversion and the master cyclinder is also from a se-r i think i found the problem but im not really sure if i did i think one of the rear left calipers is either stock or just f**ked i will be changing it either tomorrow or the day after but i am going to upgrade the front to the nismo conversion/nx2000 that way i get better stopping power i trusted o.e.m parts better than aftermarket ones .


Huh? Try punctation!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

dude, please take a second to re read your posts and edit them so that you have punctuation and some form of sentence structure. right now, it's a big honkin' blob of text that people can barely understand.. If you want help, ask in such a manner that people are willing to take the time to understand the statement and answer the post.


----------

